# Davenport



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone installed sound in a Davenport?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No I haven't, but I had a recliner that had speakers in the backrest. 


(Sorry, I just could not help myself!)


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

yes 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips10/davenport_tips.html


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

George, 

Amazing! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, a neat job by Mike Greenwood at throttle up, the picture on his website is my unit. 
http://www.throttleupinc.com/Site/Gallery.html#3 

He's got my Sumpter Valley Mallet on there too.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://slatecreekrailway.blogspot.com 

Start at Oct 28 and work forward. Sound, Radio, Battery, etc. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

All do-able, even with radio, batteries added to the sound. 
Follow OV's threads.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Phoenix 2k2 with their mini-speaker. 









LGB Headlight and KD’s. 









Split board AirWire: 









In operation:


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking to do the same, with an LGB Rio Grande #50.
However, I want track power, NOT batteries.
Still looking for info on G-wire/Airwire/sound install.


----------

